# New skinny tegu



## JoeTurtleKing (May 21, 2012)

*New skinny red tegu*

Moved to (Red tegu page sorry) I don't know how to delete this post


----------



## HeatherN (May 21, 2012)

*RE: New skinny red tegu*

Poor little one! I hate seeing animals neglected or sick in stores ecauae they don't know how to care for them. But at least they had the decency to not try to sell a sick animal to some uninformed customer. I bet getting some food in it's belly felt much, much better. Obviously, it would be a smart to take it to a vet to check for parasites and infections, but it may be just simple starvation/dehydration. Let's hope it's the latter! Thank you for taking in an animal so desperately in need, I bet it'll turn into one happy gu.


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 21, 2012)

Hello everyone this is my first post and first time on this forum (already loving it & learning so much). Im a new tegu owner as I just yesterday bought a red tegu but he's/she's in bad shape. 

I go to this reptile store every week to get feeders and they have had a red tegu for the past 6 months with a sigh (NOT FOR SALE) so I asked why its not for sale and was told that it is a pain to get to eat anything and is very skinny. 
So i asked if they knew what was wrong with it and was told that they don't know but they really don't have the time to work with it as they have a big store and a lot of animals. So i told them for the right price I would take it off there hand and try to get him/her back on track. 

The first day I let him/her get used to the new environment and the next day (today) I tried to give him/her scrabbled eggs it bit the eggs so slow and dropped it. It was moving slow and was very lethargic and would not eat at all so later on today i tried pinky mice but no go. So i opened its mouth (not forcefully) and put a half of a pinky in and he/she ate that and then did the same thing with a whole pinky and it ate it again then it ate a pinky without me opening its mouth  

Only 3-4 hours later he/she is much more active and is looking a lot better. It drank some water and is walking around. I know were not out the woods yet because it is still so skinny but I'm hopefull that with a lot of love and attention it will turn around and be a happy ending 

(P.s.Here is some pictures. I think at some point they must of had it in with another tegu because it is missing a scale on its face and on top its head and has a bite mark on its tail :-( . I sadly don't have the money to bring him/her to the vet for at least the next two weeks)

[attachment=4352] [attachment=4353] [attachment=4354] [attachment=4355] The last picture of him/her soaking is after it ate the pinky mice so its belly is plumper (hope i can keep it that way)


----------



## got10 (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like they where just going to let it die and get credit from the vendor .Thats how my Malcom looked when i received him give it pedialyte for re hydration roaches and mice . roaches for the protein and the mice for the fat content to plump it up . Good luck . btw if you have access to any markets that sell qual eggs try and give as many as it will devour at a sitting


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I can get quail eggs from my market and also have a friend that breeds quail. Yea it kinda does sound like they were going to let it die but they are usually a great reptile store so i don't know. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 21, 2012)

*Re: RE: New skinny red tegu*



HeatherN said:


> Poor little one! I hate seeing animals neglected or sick in stores ecauae they don't know how to care for them. But at least they had the decency to not try to sell a sick animal to some uninformed customer. I bet getting some food in it's belly felt much, much better. Obviously, it would be a smart to take it to a vet to check for parasites and infections, but it may be just simple starvation/dehydration. Let's hope it's the latter! Thank you for taking in an animal so desperately in need, I bet it'll turn into one happy gu.


That you  I also hope its just starvation/dehydration as bad as that kinda sounds. Although I don't think it is a parasite because its been this way I guess for six months. If in the next two weeks (when I get paid) it doesn't put on any weight I will definitely be bringing it in to a vet. The reptile store I got to/got it is usually great and full of information but there mostly a snake place (no excuse). I'm justly happy I could get him/her before it was to late.


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (May 22, 2012)

That tegu has some serious issues. First the dehydration needs to be corrected. Then feed. Giving proteins to weakened kidneys is rough. It also appears that it has dermatitis about the face, probably from a weakened immune system. However, he doesn't look strong enough to really tolerate antibiotics (kidneys again). This is one of those little guys that could really, really benefit from the care of a good herp vet and an attentive new owner working as a team. 


By the way, I merged your two threads together into one for you, and wanted to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Aardbark (May 22, 2012)

Aww the poor thing. I hope he makes a full recovery and becomes a nice bit fat happy tegu.


----------



## tommyboy (May 22, 2012)

Please keep us updated on how he is doing. We are all hoping for the best!


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the info and kind words. His/Her name is Charmander and is doing a lot better in just two days. When i first got Charmander two days ago he/she couldn't hold its head up and wherever I put Charmander down he/she would just stay there with his/her eyes closed.

After I got some water and a couple pinkies into him/her Charmander is now walking around holding his/her head high and is looking 10x better. I still know its going to be a long up hill battle to get Charmander 100% but I'm willing to invest the time to get him/her there

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilovelizards (May 22, 2012)

Try some honey I forgot what is in it but I read somewere that it will help regain nutrince(sp?) with out over working the lizards body.It worked when my bd was deathly ill from a accidental bug injestion and apple viniger,honey and water and lots of experence with ill reptiles,reserch&vet classes and love did the trick after a week or so he was back to normal.Im looking for the artical now...best of luck


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 22, 2012)

*Re: RE: New skinny tegu*



ilovelizards said:


> Try some honey I forgot what is in it but I read somewere that it will help regain nutrince(sp?) with out over working the lizards body.It worked when my bd was deathly ill from a accidental bug injestion and apple viniger,honey and water and lots of experence with ill reptiles,reserch&vet classes and love did the trick after a week or so he was back to normal.Im looking for the artical now...best of luck



Thank you I will give honey a try (mixed with water?). I hope you can find the article I would love to read it. Also happy to hear your bearded dragon pulled trough

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2
(A little bit of an update) The store said that he hasn't had a bowel movement in a while since he hadn't really ate for them in weeks. Well he ate two days ago and just made in his enclosure 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2
Here is a new picture of Charmander's and his enclosure for now. Hot side/hide on left 107* right side/hide 76* uva/I've bulb in middle. 

[attachment=4357] 
[attachment=4356]
Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilovelizards (May 22, 2012)

JoeTurtleKing said:


> ilovelizards said:
> 
> 
> > Try some honey I forgot what is in it but I read somewere that it will help regain nutrince(sp?) with out over working the lizards body.It worked when my bd was deathly ill from a accidental bug injestion and apple viniger,honey and water and lots of experence with ill reptiles,reserch&vet classes and love did the trick after a week or so he was back to normal.Im looking for the artical now...best of luck
> ...





yes water but if he is haveing trouble going to the bath room try olive oil and a warm bath.Im still looking for the artical for you


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 23, 2012)

Got some what I feel is bad news Charmander pooped out the pinkies and they were only half digested? Could this just be to much protein at once since he hasn't ate in a long time? Also does the picture of the cage I'm keeping him in look ok because this is my 1st tegu and im trying to get everything right

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilovelizards (May 23, 2012)

JoeTurtleKing said:


> Got some what I feel is bad news Charmander pooped out the pinkies and they were only half digested? Could this just be to much protein at once since he hasn't ate in a long time? Also does the picture of the cage I'm keeping him in look ok because this is my 1st tegu and im trying to get everything right
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2



How hot is the basking spot? & it could be have you tryed ground terkey yet?


the cage looks fine to me four such a sickly younge tegu.You just might need to add a better easyer to get on to basking spot useing rocks or wood because he may have not gotten warm enoth to digest any thing.Also a temp reading will help and also is he basking yet?


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 23, 2012)

He doesn't have a basking spot there is heat cable under 1/3 of the enclosure and it reads between 103-107* on the hot side/hide that's where he spends all of time. Would a heat lamp be better? Thanks for all the help everyone. I'm a 1st time tegu owner and to start off with a sick/malnourished one is tough

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2



ilovelizards said:


> JoeTurtleKing said:
> 
> 
> > Got some what I feel is bad news Charmander pooped out the pinkies and they were only half digested? Could this just be to much protein at once since he hasn't ate in a long time? Also does the picture of the cage I'm keeping him in look ok because this is my 1st tegu and im trying to get everything right
> ...





I posted the temp reading above (107* hot side/hide and 76* cold side/hide).

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilovelizards (May 23, 2012)

A basking light would be best because they soke up most of there heat from basking in sunlight so light from above is best.Also ive never worked with heat cables befor but they could posably burn him most lizards dont easly feel heat on there bellys and get burned or posably dieing from burrowing to clouse to it.He also needs uvb/uva rays to grow properly and calcium..let me know if you need light bulb suggestions


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for your help I will switch to a heat bulb also I do have a uva/uvb bulb

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (May 23, 2012)

Definitely get a heat lamp. I just use household bulbs in soft white to get the temps to 110ish. Then get a tube rather than coiled UVB light (if you are using a coiled/compact lamp). Another option is a mercury vapor lamp like the PowerSun that provides heat and UV in one. 

As for food, it has been so long since he has eaten, pinkies may be too much for him. Try getting a can of Hill's Prescription Diet A/D formula. You can usually buy one can or so for a reptile from a pet store or a vet. If you can't find A/D, use Blue Buffalo Wilderness for cats. You can find that at Petco or PetSmart in little cans. Take a tablespoon and mix it with pedialyte or plain water. Add a pinch of calcium powder as well. Let him lick it up, eat it, whatever he wants to do to get it down. It will add hydration, easy to digest food, vitamins and minerals, fruits and vegetables, meat, all sorts of good stuff. Cat food isn't good as a regular diet, necessarily, but this will help him get some nutrition that he can assimilate in his weakened condition. 

Links for food:
http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-feline-ad-caninefeline-critical-care-canned.html

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/wild-delights-chicken-turkey


A vet can always assess for kidney or liver damage and give extra fluids, too.


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 24, 2012)

Bad news Charmander sadly did not make it :-( but the store I got him from is giving me a deal on a new red tegu ($115) and it will he 100% healthy. I did know before I purchased him he was is rough shape but i really thought with some work and love he would pull trough :'(

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## got10 (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. The right thing for them to do would to be comp you for the full price of the animal and replace it with the healthy one . Not some discount on another animal.


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 24, 2012)

Thanks you. I knew going into buying him that he was very sick. He wasn't for sale but i talked to them and got him for $100 I thought I could save him since they where not putting the time into saving him but i was wrong. Not there fault since I knew what I was getting into

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilovelizards (May 24, 2012)

JoeTurtleKing said:


> Thanks you. I knew going into buying him that he was very sick. He wasn't for sale but i talked to them and got him for $100 I thought I could save him since they where not putting the time into saving him but i was wrong. Not there fault since I knew what I was getting into
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2



im also sorry for your loss but atleast you tryed and that deserves credit.Also befor you get any other new reptile I sould suggest takeing everything out and sanatizeing it with something.Just for good messure


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 24, 2012)

*Re: RE: New skinny tegu*



ilovelizards said:


> JoeTurtleKing said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks you. I knew going into buying him that he was very sick. He wasn't for sale but i talked to them and got him for $100 I thought I could save him since they where not putting the time into saving him but i was wrong. Not there fault since I knew what I was getting into
> ...



Thank you  I did sanitize the cage & the hides and stuff in watered down bleach and then let it bake in the sun for a couple hours + I baked the ecoearth in the over at 350* for 45 minutes. Does this sound ok? I really hope so I don't want my new little red tegu getting sick :-(


Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2
Here is a picture of how i setup the cage now. Its a 20L visionarium I'm going to switch from heat cable to a heat lamp 
[attachment=4365]
Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilovelizards (May 25, 2012)

That sounds good to me and when putting in the basking light put it over something like your black hide there or something so the lizard can get up clouse to it to bask but something light enough that the lizard wont get smushed or traped if he dug under it sence non of your stuff is sitting directly on the glass.good luck with your new baby


----------



## laurarfl (May 25, 2012)

I'm sorry and it's good that you tried. He was in really rough shape and likely already had organ damage at that point, in all reality.  pretty sad. I hope you have a better beginning with your next tegu!! Share with us when you get him!


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and all the info you's have been a great help. I picked up my new baby today Charmander #2 lol He looks so much more healthier then the last one and has already ate and drank. He's a lot different then the last one he's walking all over his cage and licking everything. He weighs 67 grams and the sick one that died weighed only 47 grams and was the same length. Here's some pictures of my new red tegu (Charmander#2) 
[attachment=4370] 
[attachment=4371]

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (May 25, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss too. At least you gave him a few happy days at the end though. Good luck with the new little guy.


----------



## Kambrie (May 25, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

Charmander #2 is gorgeous


----------



## Dana C (May 26, 2012)

I applaud your efforts and your humanity. All the best for your new baby!


----------



## HeatherN (May 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to here about charmander, but at least they spent their last day in the care of a good, attentive owner. charmander #2 looks healthy, sounds alert, and looks like they'll grow up to be a beautiful red! already charmander #2's color is awesome! especially his feet.


----------



## Bntegus (May 27, 2012)

i use baby foods they work good.


----------



## ReptiiGuys (Aug 4, 2012)

People like you make me happy to be a reptile keeper someone that takes sick animals and makes them what they were meant to be !!


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: RE: New skinny tegu*



ReptiiGuys said:


> People like you make me happy to be a reptile keeper someone that takes sick animals and makes them what they were meant to be !!




Thank you 
Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------

